# Need hay delivered from st george utah to riverside california.. 400 bales



## Troy Helton (Jul 6, 2011)

Looking for a 50 foot flat bed to haul hay from utah to so cal on an ongoing basis. I am supplying good hay at a fair price to ranches in my area and need it trucked in asap. CALL ME ON MY CELL 951 775 8336


----------

